# Most evil sounding bands



## Berserker (Oct 16, 2009)

Hey guys,

Im really in to dark, evil, atmospheric sounding music and was wondering if anyone could suggest some bands for me to check out? Examples I like are: Akercocke (the most evil sounding band ever!), Behemoth, Nile etc. When I say evil, I mean the way the music sounds, not just Cannibal Corpse style lyrics 

Many thanks


----------



## Xanithon (Oct 16, 2009)

Belphegor?

I think they sound kinda evil


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 16, 2009)

Whitechapel, As You Drown, Bloodbath.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Oct 16, 2009)

Orthrelm

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bk-xujhui7c


----------



## Variant (Oct 16, 2009)

Behemoth... esp. if you watch some of their vids at the same time. Catholic grannies would have a coronary watching something like 'At The Left Hand Ov God'.


----------



## jymellis (Oct 16, 2009)

the wiggles


----------



## distressed_romeo (Oct 16, 2009)

Blut Aus Nord
The Axis of Perdition
Portal


----------



## distressed_romeo (Oct 16, 2009)

If you want something non-metal, check out Diamanda Galas. She can make a hackneyed blues standard sound utterly demonic.\m/


----------



## Dudley (Oct 16, 2009)

Ulcerate, Deathspell Omegas later stuff, Ruins (the Australian one), Spawn of Possession, Blut Aus Nord


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Oct 16, 2009)

Portal!!!
That's all I can think of, but they sound evil as fuck to me.
Edit. nvm Distressed Romeo got them first.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 16, 2009)

distressed_romeo said:


> If you want something non-metal, check out Diamanda Galas. She can make a hackneyed blues standard sound utterly demonic.\m/



+100


----------



## Arminius (Oct 16, 2009)

+ rep for fellow Ackercocke fan!


----------



## distressed_romeo (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh yeah, add Absu to the list.


----------



## Berserker (Oct 16, 2009)

Cheers for all the replies so far guys...lots for me to check out!!


----------



## Nick (Oct 16, 2009)

gorguts


----------



## elrrek (Oct 16, 2009)

distressed_romeo said:


> Blut Aus Nord
> The Axis of Perdition
> Portal



Good post! And the mention of Deathspell Omega is well worth noting too.

The rest of the bands mentioned however are very, very poor.


----------



## Nick (Oct 16, 2009)

Gorguts are poor?

ok then


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Oct 16, 2009)

jymellis said:


> the wiggles


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Oct 16, 2009)

distressed_romeo said:


> If you want something non-metal, check out Diamanda Galas. She can make a hackneyed blues standard sound utterly demonic.\m/



Wow, thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 16, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Whitechapel, As You Drown, Bloodbath.



Dave, Bruv. Yew Seriuzz!?


The most evil recording ever is Kataklysm's 'Sorcery And The Mystical Gate Of Reincarnation' 

Maybe Nocturnus' 'The Key'...

OR Morbid Angel's 'Gateways To Annihilation' and 'Abominations Of Desolation'.

Rawwwwk.


----------



## abysmalrites (Oct 16, 2009)

If we're rec'ing Gorguts, I'd follow through with some Immolation, especially the middle works (Close to a World Below, and the subsequent album)


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 16, 2009)

PS. Catacombs' 'In The Depths Of R'lyeh' is fucking evil.


----------



## Ironbird666 (Oct 16, 2009)

distressed_romeo said:


> *Blut Aus Nord*
> The Axis of Perdition
> Portal


 
The first time I heard The Choir of the Dead I pretty much did this.  Most disturbing thing I had heard at the time, definitely some great recs! The Axis of Perdition fucking owns as well!!


----------



## snuif09 (Oct 16, 2009)

Elysian Blaze thats the most evil sounding band in my opinion


----------



## dmguitarist99 (Oct 16, 2009)

Wormphlegm, nothing like good old Finnish Funeral Doom


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 16, 2009)

Just to back up my previous statement


----------



## Jogeta (Oct 16, 2009)

These guys


----------



## White Cluster (Oct 16, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> The most evil recording ever is Morbid Angel's 'Gateways To Annihilation.




This or anything by Gorgoroth


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Oct 16, 2009)

Seriously, no love for Orthrelm?


----------



## White Cluster (Oct 16, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> The most evil recording ever is Morbid Angel's 'Gateways To Annihilation.




This or anything by Gorgoroth


----------



## liamh (Oct 16, 2009)

Not the heaviest, loudest or most-anti-social, but the section of Hessian Peel by Opeth starting around 4:50 to the very end of the song has always sounded demonic and twisted to me:


----------



## PlagueX1 (Oct 16, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Seriously, no love for Orthrelm?



No.


But look into any doom metal band if your looking for evilness.

Also check out the band called Root. Their a 'black metal' band but they sound more like melodic death metal or something to me, kind of Morbid Angel like. Really good stuff very under rated. Check out the song called The Wall you won't be disappointed i believe


----------



## FretWizard88 (Oct 16, 2009)

WOW ROOT IS SIC!

I think the guitar part in our song "The Great Glacier" is pretty evil.

http://www.myspace.com/thievesrocks


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Oct 16, 2009)

PlagueX1 said:


> No.



Your flat response indicates you missed the irony in my post.


----------



## Dyingsea (Oct 16, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6Fcqgd3fz4

Friggin crap... why can't I ever get this stuff to embed.


----------



## -mouse- (Oct 16, 2009)

Jogeta said:


> These guys


----------



## distressed_romeo (Oct 16, 2009)

Jogeta said:


> These guys




Love that album!


----------



## SerratedSkies (Oct 16, 2009)

Behemoth is seriously evil, and Opeth tends to get very dark, depressing, and evil.


----------



## jsousa (Oct 16, 2009)

dimmu borgir


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 16, 2009)

I'd suggest Blood Ritual.


----------



## Samer (Oct 16, 2009)

Freedom Call


----------



## InCasinoOut (Oct 16, 2009)

Probably the most evil song I can think of, in a really creepy way. The atmosphere is just amazingly evil, especially when the heaviness kicks in at 1:23



edit: the lyrics:

Every time I think of pushing you down the stairs
I lick my lips
But don't be upset, its the only way I know how
To show you that I really care
I lie to you every chance I get
And I make it just close enough to the truth
That you go for it every time
But dont misunderstand
I leave fingerprints outside your window
In the shapes of positive messages
Ive got a present for you
Its made from pieces of&#65279; my skin
Trailing slices of pale light
Thread and needle closing in


----------



## TheMasterplan (Oct 16, 2009)

Needs moar Anaal Nathrakh. Srsly guise, no mention of them yet?



WHAT 9000?!


----------



## Bleak (Oct 16, 2009)

Opeth certainly have their moments.


----------



## dsm3sx (Oct 16, 2009)

Dimmu Borgir
Emperor
Enslaved
Burzum
Ihshan
Gorgoroth


----------



## techcoreriffman (Oct 16, 2009)

The album Planetary Duality by The Faceless has an utterly creepy vibe to it. Gives off a very alien vibe and gives you the creeps. I think it's fitting due to the lyrics of the album.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Oct 16, 2009)

Slipknot actually has a few songs that are pretty evil sounding too me. The song IOWA has that eery creepy sound to it.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Oct 17, 2009)

Aysakh said:


> + rep for fellow Ackercocke fan!



+rep again, Akercocke rules!


----------



## ma7erick (Oct 17, 2009)

Velvet Cacoon is the first band that comes to my mind.


----------



## minusthemonkey (Oct 17, 2009)

Peccatum; really, beautiful music with what I felt was an overwhelming feeling of menace.


----------



## kung_fu (Oct 17, 2009)

some oldschool Cryptopsy should do the trick

Never listened to much of these guys, but i have this song on a compilation somewhere.

It's almost as evil as it is catchy


----------



## Andii (Oct 17, 2009)

Hate Eternal are the angriest evilest sounding band I've ever heard. I Monarch is my favorite album by them because of the music and production quality.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWeMcPly6mI


----------



## datalore (Oct 17, 2009)

This song and video will haunt me forever:


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Oct 17, 2009)

there's a big creepy section towards the end of Catch 33 by meshuggah that sounds terrifying... its right before "shed" kicks in, i think. totally evil sounding. and, the very end of the album is super creepy, too.

OPETH!


----------



## Stitch (Oct 17, 2009)

The most evil, tortured stuff you will ever hear is Mihai Edrisch.

MIHAI EDRISCH (L`Une Sans L`Autre LP out now!!!) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## harkonnen8 (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## Baco (Oct 17, 2009)

harkonnen8 said:


>




Nice to see Anorexia Nervosa mentioned here, indeed a very cool band


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 17, 2009)

This song:


----------



## Xiphos68 (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm suprised no one said Messhugah.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 17, 2009)

Stitch said:


> The most evil, tortured stuff you will ever hear is Mihai Edrisch.
> 
> MIHAI EDRISCH (L`Une Sans L`Autre LP out now!!!) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads



Sarcasm yes?


----------



## JeddyH (Oct 17, 2009)

His vocals are demonic, which is ironic as they are a christian death metal band


----------



## Stitch (Oct 17, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Sarcasm yes?



No, you're kidding? you can't hear that? Its the grimmest, dirtiest, most tormented music I have ever heard. Some people in here are just posting death metal which doesn't really sound evil to my ears. Just brute force.


----------



## Makelele (Oct 17, 2009)

I think this sounds kind of evil.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 17, 2009)

Stitch said:


> No, you're kidding? you can't hear that? Its the grimmest, dirtiest, most tormented music I have ever heard. Some people in here are just posting death metal which doesn't really sound evil to my ears. Just brute force.



Wow, we really have drastically different ideas of evil.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 17, 2009)

The most evil thing I've ever heard is 1:50 into this song:


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 17, 2009)

How about one of the originators of black metal?



Being blackened death metal, Belphegor get pretty brutal and dark sounding.



Also, for a death metal band, Incantation get some pretty dark sounding riffs going.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Oct 17, 2009)

Xiphos68 said:


> I'm suprised no one said Messhugah.


Because Meshuggah don't sound evil.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 17, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Because Meshuggah don't sound evil.



Sure they do. Which Meshuggah were you listening to?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 17, 2009)

I wouldn't say Meshuggah sound evil really.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 17, 2009)

I honestly can't believe that.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 17, 2009)

Well, I'm not a huge Meshuggah fan, not really a fan of the djent style, but nothing I've heard from them really made me think "Wow, that's dark sounding". I have the new album and like a few tunes on it, but that's mostly groovy catchy stuff for when I'm in a poppy mood


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 17, 2009)

I would say then the reason you guys don't think Meshuggah is evil is because you don't listen to Meshuggah.

As for Obzen, you don't think Electric Red, Lethargica, Obzen, Pravus or Dancers To A Discordant system are evil?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 17, 2009)

Not at all, in fact I'd say they're happy sounding songs


----------



## liamh (Oct 17, 2009)

Different semantics really.
I think Meshuggah are more aggresive and hateful than evil.
Though some of the atonal weirdness they do is plenty evil


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 17, 2009)

Continuing on 

Watain are pretty bad ass.



Bergraven are fucked up sounding. Skip to about 2:50 into the song unless you want to listen to all the shit at the beginning (which isn't bad if you're into intros).



Angelcorpse are bad ass too. A lot of people don't like the new album but I think it's bad ass. The production is weird though.


----------



## Jogeta (Oct 17, 2009)

some of you may consider the vocal content to be evil
i consider it to be awesome



lyrics - PANTERA LYRICS - Far Beyond Driven (1994)


----------



## Martin_777 (Oct 17, 2009)

God Dethroned


Their female guitarist is playing a Universe in the first clip. Pretty cool.


----------



## InCasinoOut (Oct 17, 2009)

Stitch said:


> The most evil, tortured stuff you will ever hear is Mihai Edrisch.
> 
> MIHAI EDRISCH (L`Une Sans L`Autre LP out now!!!) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


Yes! I had "Un Jour Sans Lendemain" on heavy rotation for a while.

In the same vein, I think June Paik sounds more evil. To me, it's like the soundtrack to dying in a fire. 

http://www.myspace.com/junepaik


----------



## kung_fu (Oct 17, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I would say then the reason you guys don't think Meshuggah is evil is because you don't listen to Meshuggah.



While i'm no fanboy, Id consider myself a fan of Meshuggah and listen to them fairly regularly. Never struck me as evil sounding, just heavy like stuff they'd play before a wrestling match. I'm sure you could find a few evil snippets from a few songs, but as much as i like them i'm probably more likely to be bored by a Meshuggah tune then scared by it  . I tend to associate evil sounding with more atmospheric/moody music, though i mentioned Cryptopsy for the Worm's bloodcurdling screams more than anything.


----------



## PostOrganic (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## Triple-J (Oct 17, 2009)

I would never call Meshuggah evil infact I find their music quite danceable tbh but I'd nominate "god of emptiness" by Morbid Angel cause the video freaked the fuck out of me when I was young plus it's a slow tune and I think evil doesn't suit speed and it needs to be at a bone crushingly slow and torturous pace.

My number one evil sounding album is "Monotheist" by Celtic Frost it's a perfect album imo cause it spins a wide range of emotions from a blinding hateful rage to a crushingly bleak yet beautiful grief, I have to give a mention to the japanese version of the album as it has a bonus track called "Incantation against you" which reminds me of someone whom I hate so much I cannot describe but somehow this song does that for me.

It's within the final few songs of Monotheist that the album really peaks as "Ain Elohim" "Totengott" "Synagoga Satanae" and "Winter" are immaculately arranged (Synagoga Satanae actually sounds like it was recorded in hell to me!) and they play in such a perfectly constructed running order of tracks that they create an incredibly dark oppressive atmosphere that crawls from the speakers towards you like Sadako from a TV screen.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Oct 17, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Also, for a death metal band, Incantation get some pretty dark sounding riffs going.



It took 67 posts for someone to mention Incantation... big fucking fail 

Von, early Mayhem, anything Immolation touches, Profanatica, and Incantation get my votes. I fucking love Meshuggah, but there is very little about them that sounds "evil" or "demonic"...


----------



## hypermagic (Oct 18, 2009)

Obvious:


----------



## oremus91 (Oct 18, 2009)

Wormphelgm is so f'd up.. creepy but I like how it's all basically mood invoking.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Oct 18, 2009)

Abruptum.\m/


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 18, 2009)

kung_fu said:


> While i'm no fanboy, Id consider myself a fan of Meshuggah and listen to them fairly regularly. Never struck me as evil sounding, just heavy like stuff they'd play before a wrestling match. I'm sure you could find a few evil snippets from a few songs, but as much as i like them i'm probably more likely to be bored by a Meshuggah tune then scared by it  . I tend to associate evil sounding with more atmospheric/moody music, though i mentioned Cryptopsy for the Worm's bloodcurdling screams more than anything.



You're a fan but you find yourself being bored by them? 

I personally think Meshuggah have some of the best atmospheric/moody clean sections around.


----------



## Dyingsea (Oct 18, 2009)

How could I forget about Nortt...


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 18, 2009)

Martin_777 said:


> God Dethroned
> 
> 
> Their female guitarist is playing a Universe in the first clip. Pretty cool.





She also used to post here a long time ago. 


Those arent from the "evil" god dethroned, though. They're not about the whole evil thing anymore. the most recent album was entirely about the Battle of Passchendale. (Hence the title)

If you want EVIL god dethroned, Bloody Blasphemy, Christhunt, Grand Grimoire, etc. Their last "Evil" disc was probably Ravenous. 


Anyway, my fav. God Dethroned song:


----------



## Dudley (Oct 18, 2009)

Not remotely metal at all, but these chaps fit the evil bill pretty well: https://www.myspace.com/wraiths

Also, the latest album by Leviathan.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 18, 2009)

Stitch said:


> No, you're kidding? you can't hear that? Its the grimmest, dirtiest, most tormented music I have ever heard. Some people in here are just posting death metal which doesn't really sound evil to my ears. Just brute force.



Eh, it doesn't sound that much different, chord progression-wise from bands like Thy Serpent and some funeral doom bands like Skepticism, who do it a bit better, imo. This stuff is a bit too repetitive, imo.


----------



## Martin_777 (Oct 18, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> She also used to post here a long time ago.
> 
> 
> Those arent from the "evil" god dethroned, though. They're not about the whole evil thing anymore. the most recent album was entirely about the Battle of Passchendale. (Hence the title)
> ...




She did? Must have missed that.
I met the band after a concert in Portsmouth, UK in 2005. Unfortunately she had not been in the band at that time. Both Henri and Isaac were very nice. We had a pint together and talked about their gear and the gig. Very cool evening.
Nevertheless, go check out Passchendale. Intense Death Metal!


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 18, 2009)

Martin_777 said:


> She did? Must have missed that.
> I met the band after a concert in Portsmouth, UK in 2005. Unfortunately she had not been in the band at that time. Both Henri and Isaac were very nice. We had a pint together and talked about their gear and the gig. Very cool evening.
> Nevertheless, go check out Passchendale. Intense Death Metal!



She used the screen name Miss UV, or soemthing like that. She just joined the band really recently. She actually didnt join until AFTER they recorded the most recent album (Henri did all the guitars on the album), however she is in the artwork in the booklet, and the video. Assuming she sticks around, she'll be on the next record.


----------



## Setnakt (Oct 18, 2009)

If you think Meshuggah is evil, listen to this.


Demilich is also more "evil" than Meshuggah, but not really as evil as a lot of funeral doom.


Such as...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 18, 2009)

Wow, grim


----------



## Baco (Oct 19, 2009)

Martin_777 said:


> Nevertheless, go check out Passchendale. Intense Death Metal!


Passiondale


----------



## snuif09 (Oct 19, 2009)

Dyingsea said:


> How could I forget about Nortt...




that is one of my favorite songs =) how come i didnt mention them xD

nortt rocks


----------



## Pauly (Oct 19, 2009)

distressed_romeo said:


> Blut Aus Nord
> The Axis of Perdition
> Portal



Pretty much this, and Sunn O))) too. There's probably a few others too but those all came to mind first.


----------



## harkonnen8 (Oct 19, 2009)

Setnakt said:


> If you think Meshuggah is evil, listen to this.


----------



## kung_fu (Oct 19, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> You're a fan but you find yourself being bored by them?



I believe i said _more likely_ to be bored than scared. TBH, i get bored with most music if i subject myself to it for too long. I like to mix it up. Meshuggahs atmospheric parts tend to remind me more of aliens/sci-fi/jazz fusion than anything i'd consider evil.


----------



## Dyingsea (Oct 19, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> Eh, it doesn't sound that much different, chord progression-wise from bands like Thy Serpent and some funeral doom bands like Skepticism, who do it a bit better, imo. This stuff is a bit too repetitive, imo.



Good call on Thy Serpent. Those guys have some of the best atmospheric riffs in the game. The Death EP really solidified that.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 19, 2009)

kung_fu said:


> I believe i said _more likely_ to be bored than scared. TBH, i get bored with most music if i subject myself to it for too long. I like to mix it up. Meshuggahs atmospheric parts tend to remind me more of aliens/sci-fi/jazz fusion than anything i'd consider evil.



Po-tay-to Po-tah-to then I guess.


----------



## kung_fu (Oct 19, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Po-tay-to Po-tah-to then I guess.



It's pronounced Pah-tay-ters


----------



## iplay7strings (Oct 19, 2009)

id say nile sounds pretty evil


----------



## Korngod (Oct 19, 2009)

Slayer? but im sure youre familiar with them.


----------



## Quantumface (Oct 19, 2009)

shining.


done.

..ermm oh and i guess anaal nathrakh


----------



## Scootman1911 (Oct 19, 2009)

The intro to Slaves Shall Serve is pretty evil sounding


----------



## TMM (Oct 20, 2009)

minusthemonkey said:


> Peccatum; really, beautiful music with what I felt was an overwhelming feeling of menace.




Wow, holy shit, never heard of them, but that is one fucking creepy vid.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 20, 2009)

Yeah Behemoth are pretty fucking evil


----------



## Daggorath (Oct 20, 2009)

Anaal Nathrsakh


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 20, 2009)

Anaal Nathrakh have already been mentioned dude 



TheMasterplan said:


> Needs moar Anaal Nathrakh. Srsly guise, no mention of them yet?


----------



## signalgrey (Oct 20, 2009)

grails

black tar prophecies always eerie


----------



## Pauly (Oct 20, 2009)

TMM said:


> Wow, holy shit, never heard of them, but that is one fucking creepy vid.



Yeah you wanna watch Tetsuo: Iron Man ASAP.


----------



## Monk (Oct 20, 2009)

This.


----------



## Koshchei (Oct 20, 2009)

There is nothing more evil than this band:


----------



## Eptaceros (Oct 21, 2009)

Dudley said:


> Also, the latest album by Leviathan.



yessss. i was going through this thread, thinking, "my god, how could leviathan not be mentioned?"

There are parts in The Tenth Sub-Level of Suicide that are the darkest, most evil-sounding movements ever.


----------



## brahminlead (Oct 27, 2009)

Nile
SunnO)))
Behemoth

and yes, Meshuggah sounds evil.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Oct 27, 2009)

Xasthur and Anaal Nathrakh are more or less evil as tits.



TMM said:


> Wow, holy shit, never heard of them, but that is one fucking creepy vid.



Yeah, the clip is from Begotten. That film is disturbing on a number of levels.


----------



## ServerOfAnubis (Oct 27, 2009)

ORIGIN!!!



Now we talk!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 27, 2009)

brahminlead said:


> Nile
> SunnO)))
> Behemoth
> 
> and yes, Meshuggah sounds evil.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 28, 2009)

Behemoth's 'Blackest Ov The Black' is my favourite song at the moment 



JJ Rodriguez said:


> I wouldn't say Meshuggah sound evil really.



Yeah I dunno which aspect of Meshuggah sounds evil at all...It's too musical and artistic.

...One time I was playing doom on Playstation by myself on a really calm, gray skied day and I just psyched myself out, sprinted out the door, jumped on my bike and pedalled as fast as my legs could to my mum's friends house  That game has been evil ever since...so I suppose if someone had a super creepy experience with meshuggah its evil to them...but whenever I listen to them I just think of that tour video they made in the 90's...and it makes me laugh...

Vital Remains aren't nearly as evil as Deicide were from 1988 to 1995 and it's the same damned singer


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 28, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Vital Remains aren't nearly as evil as Deicide were from 1988 to 1995 and it's the same damned singer



He's only sung on the last 2 VR albums, and he doesn't tour with them. He's more a session dude for them. I don't think he does any of the writing for them (lyrics that is).


----------



## Nick1 (Oct 28, 2009)

Maybe not the most evil but one of the angriest bands has to be Nothingface. They kick ass.


----------



## DaveCarter (Oct 29, 2009)

Im suprised we've gone 13 pages without anyone mentioning Nevermore (unless the search function lies to me?), they may have melodic vocals but the overall sound is still super-dark. I was learning This Godless Endeavour yesterday and Id say that definitely qualifies as 'evil'.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Oct 29, 2009)

ServerOfAnubis said:


> ORIGIN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Now we talk!




Origin for sure!


----------



## abysmalrites (Oct 29, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Behemoth's 'Blackest Ov The Black' is my favourite song at the moment



Have you ever noticed that As Above So Below sounds vaguely similar to some of the songs on Gateways to Annihilation?



I'm going to add Aborym


And Darkspace. I'm not sure if they've been mentioned, though.


----------



## Setnakt (Oct 29, 2009)

As long as we're substituting "evil" with "angry" here...


I still think practically any funeral doom band sounds a thousand times more "evil" than a lot of the random metal that's been posted here anyway. Orthrelm does too, on that note, just because it actually sounds psychotic.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 29, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> He's only sung on the last 2 VR albums, and he doesn't tour with them. He's more a session dude for them. I don't think he does any of the writing for them (lyrics that is).



Haha, I know, you knew what I meant 

They have a guy on bass, another random on drums (Suzuki records the drums....I shat myself when I found that out).

but yeah In terms of evil-ness... 'Deicide' > 'Icons Of Evil' 





SplinteredDave said:


> Im suprised we've gone 13 pages without anyone mentioning Nevermore (unless the search function lies to me?), they may have melodic vocals but the overall sound is still super-dark. I was learning This Godless Endeavour yesterday and Id say that definitely qualifies as 'evil'.


----------



## Womb-Vision (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## Demiurge (Nov 8, 2009)

SplinteredDave said:


> Im suprised we've gone 13 pages without anyone mentioning Nevermore (unless the search function lies to me?), they may have melodic vocals but the overall sound is still super-dark. I was learning This Godless Endeavour yesterday and Id say that definitely qualifies as 'evil'.



I don't know... while they're heavy and some of the riffs are pretty nasty at times, I've never considered Nevermore an "evil-sounding" band. Many of their songs have kind of a (not the best word, but I just woke up) "protagonistic" tone lyrically.

If I'm at my CD collection and want to hear something evil, I'll probably skip over Nevermore and listen to Marduk.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 8, 2009)

Anyone mention Immolation yet?


----------



## Ketzer (Nov 8, 2009)

Malsain.



That bitch is fucking unholy.



JJ Rodriguez said:


> He's only sung on the last 2 VR albums, and he doesn't tour with them. He's more a session dude for them. I don't think he does any of the writing for them (lyrics that is).



I was so disappointed when I learned this... I got to see VR with Monstrosity last year (or was it 2 years ago now? I can't recall), and neither of thoes bands have any of the members that catapulted them to the front of Death Metal... Corpsegrinder, Pat O'Brien, or Mark Van Erp in Monstrosity, and Benton, Yeung, and/or Suzuki.


Lazaro is a pretty cool guy, though... Was playing a CS Agile when I saw them.


----------



## Seebu (Nov 8, 2009)

Yes, Immolation is a great band with an evil sound.

Here's another song, Close To A World Below:
www.youtube.com/watch?v=M20T9yOBcpo

Sorry for low sound quality, couldn't find one with better quality on Youtube.
I also couldn't embed the video, don't know why.


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 8, 2009)

Ketzer said:


> I was so disappointed when I learned this... I got to see VR with Monstrosity last year (or was it 2 years ago now? I can't recall), and neither of thoes bands have any of the members that catapulted them to the front of Death Metal... Corpsegrinder, Pat O'Brien, or Mark Van Erp in Monstrosity, and Benton, Yeung, and/or Suzuki.



I'm glad that they have a different vocalist live, actually. I really think benton was the weakest link on Icons of Evil. He just sounded tired. And i speak as a fan of Deicide.


----------



## Ketzer (Nov 8, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> I'm glad that they have a different vocalist live, actually. I really think benton was the weakest link on Icons of Evil. He just sounded tired. And i speak as a fan of Deicide.



To be fair, I think I just wanted to see Benton and/or Fisher perform live in a tiny club... There were about 100 people at the show. the amount of volume those bands put out is ludicrous.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 8, 2009)

Just ordered Malsain's album! Thank you Ketzer!


----------



## Womb-Vision (Nov 8, 2009)

Seebu said:


> Yes, Immolation is a great band with an evil sound.
> 
> Here's another song, Close To A World Below:
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=M20T9yOBcpo
> ...


 
Best immo album!


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 8, 2009)

this was always my favorite song from that album


The whole disc is fucking oppressively evil though, good call. \m/


----------



## Ketzer (Nov 8, 2009)

I don't think Immolation has ever released a bad album. I'd say my favorite is As Above So Below, but I may be biased because it was the first of theirs I god so it's had the most time to grow on me.


----------



## Loomer (May 22, 2010)

This, you guys.

Fucking this:


----------



## Mexi (May 22, 2010)

Gaza.


----------



## simonXsludge (May 22, 2010)

Mexi said:


> Gaza.


i was about to drop just the same.


----------



## Defsan (May 22, 2010)

Excommunion, Viral Load (gimmicky at times, but evil nonetheless).


----------



## The Somberlain (May 22, 2010)

Abyssmal Sorrow
Summoning
Taake


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 22, 2010)

When we meet again it will be the promised land
Death is in command to the victims of the plan
In the temple of the damned
Drink the blood, concentrate of death
Congregation is dead


----------



## signalgrey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Malacoda (May 23, 2010)

A few of my favorites, pure rage, evil, and hate.


----------



## ittoa666 (May 23, 2010)

If not for the song title alone...





And then the masters, and the most evil band of all time. /Thread


----------



## anne (May 23, 2010)

Late Deathspell Omega, no contest. D:


----------



## liamh (May 23, 2010)

That whole song is absolutely blistering.


----------



## MrMcSick (May 23, 2010)

I suggest something in the doom and or black metal vein.

This song is soo evil but not in a demonic way to me, more of a dark aspect of human sorrow evil if that makes sense. Shape Of Despair.


This more of an evil as in chaotic supernatural demonic way. Abigor.


----------



## Nonservium (May 23, 2010)

Khlyst


----------



## Adam Of Angels (May 23, 2010)

Ketzer said:


> Malsain.
> 
> 
> 
> That bitch is fucking unholy.




Dude, I like... want that chick. The band is sweet, too.


----------



## Doomcreeper (May 23, 2010)

Immolation and Morbid Angel


----------



## Necris (May 23, 2010)

Stalaggh (not really "music" but some people think it sounds evil):

Wormphlegm: 

Blut Aus Nord


Edit: More.
Encoffination: http://www.myspace.com/encoffination


----------



## chucknorrishred (May 25, 2010)

the first 3 monstrosity albums


----------



## asmegin_slayer (May 25, 2010)

come on guys,


----------



## misingonestring (May 25, 2010)

Sunn O)))

Or just about most black metal bands.


----------



## Kr1zalid (May 26, 2010)

I don't really know how evil you want the songs to be but... I listened to some bands (some are stated...) and they're quite good to have that "evil" label:

Deathspell Omega (Kenose album songs, Mass Grave Aesthetics)
Abigor (Cold Void Choir, 3D Blasphemy, Project Shadow)
Lux Occulta (The Mother and The Enemy album, The Guardian Anger album)
The Amenta (Occasus album)
Blut aus Nord (The Choir of Dead, The Howling of God)
Unexpect (Psychic Jugglers)
Ebonylake
Dodheimsgard
Elend (Listen to their The Umbersun album... creepy? Yeah)
Sleepytime Gorilla Museum (The Donkey Headed... song)


And my sometime most favourable song ever:

Code - Smother the Crones


Code Resplendent Grotesque A Sutra of Wounds


Hope you like these though


----------



## Loomer (Feb 8, 2011)

Sorry, but I just HAD to bump this thread. SO many good bands, and I know some nasty new stuff has popped up in the last six months


----------



## Dvaienat (Feb 8, 2011)

Mayhem, especially the De Mysteriis Dom Sathanas album. 
That is the definition of evil music.


----------



## Necris (Feb 8, 2011)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...h-metal-bands-give-dark-haunting-feeling.html

The bands posted in that thread are worth your time.


----------



## Loomer (Feb 8, 2011)

Necris said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...h-metal-bands-give-dark-haunting-feeling.html
> 
> The bands posted in that thread are worth your time.



<3!!!


----------



## groph (Feb 8, 2011)

this is generally unnerving

EDIT: and for something kind of the opposite of this thread, here's an awesome instrumental from Rotting Christ's album "Sanctus Diavolos" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDDb-9qvzH0

It sounds heavenly, which is odd coming from a black/death metal band. Rotting Christ are also crushingly evil sounding.

And that Stalaggh "song" was ridiculous, it sounded like someone dropped a microphone into Hell. I guess that's what they were going for, that is absolute pandemonium.

SCOTT HULL EDIT: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vpR2H0xlGk I have no idea what this is, but Scott Hull made it.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Feb 8, 2011)

groph said:


> this is generally unnerving




And, while we're at it, best ending ever:


----------



## Richie666 (Feb 8, 2011)

Ulcerate makes some pretty evil, fucked up death metal


----------



## Necris (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm back with my patented wall of videos, expect some noise, some buzzing, the occasional drone and lots and lots of screaming.:

People throw the word genius around alot, i think it fits the music of Scott Walker.

Not particularly evil, but has a ritual-like atmosphere about it.

When Stalaggh finished their Stalag Global Holocaust trilogy (Projekts Terror, Nihil and Misanthropia, they changed their name to Guglaggh.:

Black Bile a band from Cyprus. Whether they are still around or not i have no idea.

I've posted this video a few times before, the vocals are amazing (to me), for a one man band there is alot of rage to be found here.

The axis of perdition, pretty well known Industrial Black Metal band, a new album is due in april.

Mexican Experimental Black Metal

Fairly Standard black metal, with absolutely throat rending screaming.

A now defunct ambient project with a whale related name. There are no whales to be found here.

An otherworldly synthesis of black metal and noise with witch like vocals.

Black Metal from the netherlands, this is their more agressive side, they switch between high speed atonal black metal and industrial tinged doom metal.

Scanner - 52 Spaces.

Obscure ambient project with a memorable atmosphere.

Ditto.


I also know of many "evil" sounding orchestral/choral works... for example

but I'm sure this will have already killed a few peoples connections, so PM me for those reccomendations.


----------



## datalore (Feb 8, 2011)

InCasinoOut said:


> Probably the most evil song I can think of, in a really creepy way. The atmosphere is just amazingly evil, especially when the heaviness kicks in at 1:23
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Forgot about this one. Fuck.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Feb 9, 2011)

asmegin_slayer said:


> come on guys,



this


----------



## Grimriffer (Feb 9, 2011)

Faustcoven


----------



## Variant (Feb 9, 2011)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Well, I'm not a huge Meshuggah fan, not really a fan of the djent style, but nothing I've heard from them really made me think "Wow, that's dark sounding". I have the new album and like a few tunes on it, but that's mostly groovy catchy stuff for when I'm in a poppy mood



I am a big fan of Meshuggah and I tend to agree, their music could be described as the sound of a stark, cerebral, angular future... but certainly not "I just popped the seal on the Lovecraftian vault". That's _*these*_ guys:


----------



## elrrek (Feb 9, 2011)

Gnaw Their Tongues are very evil.


----------



## btfsam (Feb 9, 2011)

job for a cowboy


----------



## guitareben (Feb 9, 2011)

I know meshuggah have been mentioned, but i thought i'd say, while not all their stuff sounds evil, some of the stuff at the end of catch 33 (Shed, Sum, Minds Mirrors ( :O :O :O Terrifying!!!)) is pretty darn evil/scary sounding, is it not?


----------



## Goatfork (Feb 9, 2011)

^Cath 33 is full of evil sounding stuff, those songs in particular. I think the general argument in this thread on Meshuggah is that they're overall sound isn't very evil, but more like anger/hate.


----------



## MetalMike04 (Feb 9, 2011)

Crowbar


----------



## Loomer (Feb 10, 2011)

btfsam said:


> job for a cowboy





BAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAhAhAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAA!!


----------



## DLG (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## Tomo009 (Feb 10, 2011)

If noone has said portal yet, why not? 

Portal is this band, atmospheric dark noise that actually manages to freak me out sometimes.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Feb 10, 2011)

asmegin_slayer said:


> come on guys,




+1, especially for Sabbath. That song is notoriously evil.


----------



## Acatalepsy (Feb 10, 2011)

I guess there's something to be said about the whole 'war metal' thing, ie: 

Incantation
Ignivomous
Mitochondrion
Cruciamentum
Grave Miasma 
Impetuous Ritual
etc...


----------



## Loomer (Feb 10, 2011)

I actually think that some stuff off Mars Volta's "The Bedlam In Goliath" has some really weird, spooky shit going on that's quite menacing. I've been spinning that record a lot recently, and it's pretty different in mood from the debut,


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 10, 2011)

Dimmu Borgir.


----------



## XEN (Feb 10, 2011)

I know they've been mentioned, but I love me some Behemoth.
"We worship the sun, we worship the moon, exalted above the stars of God, spreading like rats. All hail slain, and risen God, all hail Dionysus" (Daimonos)
Can't help but raise the horns when listening to that one.


----------



## Sofos (Feb 10, 2011)

SepticFlesh, Mayhem, and though many of you will scoff, Cradle of Filth. Dani's screams scare the shit out of my super religious family.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Feb 10, 2011)

Sunn 0)))
Electric Wizard (Dopethrone era)
Amebix
Lamb of God (you may scoff, but there are moments when Randy genuinely sounds like he wants to kill someone)
Blotted Science (all weird, atonal instrumental stuff)
Kreator (something about Mille's voice is really very evil)
Slayer (particularly Reign-era)
Burzum
Emperor
Autopsy
In a very weird way, Mr Bungle


----------



## JamesM (Feb 10, 2011)

Loomer said:


> BAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAhAhAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAA!!



While I appreciate your sense of humor, open your mind for a second.



> This virgin churns on the back of her own indisposed and throbbing body
> Nauseated she chokes on her own vomit emitted from her distended and desiccated throat
> With an abdomen beginning to flourish as her ribs now unhinge and shift
> Beneath the rib cage lay a sweltering child,
> ...



Pretty evil.


----------



## Randy (Feb 10, 2011)

IMO


----------



## Lives Once Abstract (Feb 10, 2011)

Whitechapel, and i know most of you will get mad at me saying this but, Suicide silence "sounds" pretty sick.


----------



## Lives Once Abstract (Feb 10, 2011)

The Armada said:


> While I appreciate your sense of humor, open your mind for a second.





> This virgin churns on the back of her own indisposed and throbbing body
> Nauseated she chokes on her own vomit emitted from her distended and desiccated throat
> With an abdomen beginning to flourish as her ribs now unhinge and shift
> Beneath the rib cage lay a sweltering child,
> ...





> Pretty evil.



Is that JFAC? and if it is what song is it?

And shame to the guy laughed at them.

sorry for double post.


----------



## JamesM (Feb 10, 2011)

No shame to him, he was probably just remembering JFAC before they shifted to a more death metal style of music and shied away from breakdowns and the deathcore genre.

That song is Bearing the Serpent's Lamb off of Genesis (great track), actually one of my favorite production jobs of all time. I like it more than both DOOM and Ruination musically, as well, though I'm not sure you can compare anything after DOOM to itself, as they almost completely changed stylistically.


----------



## -42- (Feb 10, 2011)

Not evil as much as eerie I suppose, but here goes.



 











And (a bit more in line with previous posts)


----------



## Loomer (Mar 27, 2011)

Okaaay, so someone gave me anonymous neg rep for my statement about JFAC. Thanks a lot, I stand by my status as a "prick" pretty proudly as it is, but I stand prouder now. 

That said, I stand by my mocking of that band. Seriously... What kind of argument is it anyway to mention lyrics when this thread is about evil SOUNDING bands? The actual sound of a band has nothing to do with their lyrics, in my opinion. And JFAC are death metal now, yes, but it's still generic, overproduced "modern" death metal with no sense of atmosphere or soul. Still, they're probably a good "gateway" band to get younger kids eased into extreme metal. 

Good, however, they are most certainly not. Not compared to the bajillion other infinitely more interesting bands in the DM scene.


----------



## Demiurge (Mar 27, 2011)

Loomer said:


> Okaaay, so someone gave me anonymous neg rep for my statement about JFAC. Thanks a lot, I stand by my status as a "prick" pretty proudly as it is, but I stand prouder now.
> 
> That said, I stand by my mocking of that band. Seriously... What kind of argument is it anyway to mention lyrics when this thread is about evil SOUNDING bands?



I dunno- the lyrics posted seem to be pretty god-awful to me- perhaps that's how they sound "evil." 

Personally, I'd like to think that a personification of evil has a decent handle on grammar and syntax and wouldn't have to clumsily write phrases backwards just to fit in a few sinister-sounding "big words" that he found while looking over some other bands' lyric sheets.


----------



## TheDolff (Mar 27, 2011)

Dude, Justin Bieber is the most evil sounding bastard out there.

Look at what he's doing to the music industry? Is that not evil?


----------



## ZackP3750 (Mar 27, 2011)

I can't believe in the 8 pages of this thread no one mentioned The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza. Their music alone sounds like people are being murdered.


----------



## CMNDandCTRL (Mar 27, 2011)

Winds of Plague has some evil sounding dungeon stuff with that keyboard girl they have xD


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 27, 2011)

I absolutely love'm all but my old standby and gold standerd for shear and utter evil has always(since early 90's anyway) been deicide's TRIFIXION. I even gots me the trifixion symbol tattoo. NOT on my forehead though.


----------



## Mexi (Mar 27, 2011)

Gaza.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Mar 27, 2011)

Randy said:


> IMO




Holy mother of god, this sounds like Satan knockin at my door. So claustrophobic!


----------



## Loomer (Mar 28, 2011)

Mexi said:


> Gaza.



Yes. Seriously menacing shit.


----------



## Sunlit Omega (Mar 28, 2011)

Sunn O)))'s album Black One. Listen to it with the lights out. pure evil


----------



## trb (Mar 28, 2011)

Buzzoven anyone? Not "black" but I always thought these guys sounded evil as hell.


----------



## -One- (Mar 28, 2011)

Not the kind of music you described, but this is probably the most evil song I've ever heard:


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## Esp Griffyn (Mar 28, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Hate Eternal stuff]



Massive props for citing Hate Eternal, Erik Rutan is an absolute monster writer/player and doesn't get enough credit!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 28, 2011)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Massive props for citing Hate Eternal, Erik Rutan is an absolute monster writer/player and doesn't get enough credit!



Absolutely, the new album is going to be fucking brutal, can't wait!


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Mar 28, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Absolutely, the new album is going to be fucking brutal, can't wait!



My only hope is that the production is better than on "Fury and Flames", which was like standing in front of a kick drum, the guitars were buried at times, which is a shame because it hides the brilliance of the songs. Still a fantastic album though, even if I do have to fiddle with the EQ on my players to get the best from it, but as proved from his recent work (Cannibal Corpse in particular) Erik can do a fantastic job of production, so I hope the next album will be crisp and well balanced.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 28, 2011)

100% agreed, the production on I, Monarch was much better.


----------



## josh pelican (Mar 28, 2011)

Max knows what's up... as per usual. Gnaw Their Tongues are killer.

Aghast fit in the subject of evil (or eerie):




Variant said:


> atholic grannies would have a coronary watching something like 'At The Left Hand Ov God'.



This doesn't make the slightest bit of sense.



Lives Once Abstract said:


> Whitechapel, and i know most of you will get mad at me saying this but, Suicide silence "sounds" pretty sick.



Sick and evil are too different things.


----------



## btfsam (Mar 28, 2011)

Loomer said:


> Okaaay, so someone gave me anonymous neg rep for my statement about JFAC. Thanks a lot, I stand by my status as a "prick" pretty proudly as it is, but I stand prouder now.
> 
> That said, I stand by my mocking of that band. Seriously... What kind of argument is it anyway to mention lyrics when this thread is about evil SOUNDING bands? The actual sound of a band has nothing to do with their lyrics, in my opinion. And JFAC are death metal now, yes, but it's still generic, overproduced "modern" death metal with no sense of atmosphere or soul. Still, they're probably a good "gateway" band to get younger kids eased into extreme metal.
> 
> Good, however, they are most certainly not. Not compared to the bajillion other infinitely more interesting bands in the DM scene.



maybe because you neg repped the person that said job for a cowboy in the first place.....


----------



## CrownofWorms (Mar 28, 2011)

Esp Griffyn said:


> My only hope is that the production is better than on "Fury and Flames", which was like standing in front of a kick drum, the guitars were buried at times, which is a shame because it hides the brilliance of the songs. Still a fantastic album though, even if I do have to fiddle with the EQ on my players to get the best from it, but as proved from his recent work (Cannibal Corpse in particular) Erik can do a fantastic job of production, so I hope the next album will be crisp and well balanced.


Bringer of Storms really shines on that album. The loud deep Drums fit well for atmosphere on that song.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Mar 28, 2011)

A little something outside of metal


----------



## Necris (Mar 28, 2011)

Hell Icon -
Excerpt-Odium Irae Involumentum Me, Te Conscientiae Stimulant Maleficiorum by devotionalhymns on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
(I have no idea how to embed soundcloud links. I've mastered youtube video codes though. )


----------



## Loomer (Mar 29, 2011)

btfsam said:


> maybe because you neg repped the person that said job for a cowboy in the first place.....



No, I mocked him openly. I never used the rep system in any way.


----------



## ghostred7 (Mar 29, 2011)

King Diamond - Abigail or Conspiracy


----------



## ry_z (Mar 29, 2011)

Ibanez_Freak732 said:


> Sunn O)))'s album Black One. Listen to it with the lights out. pure evil



This.

Also:


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 29, 2011)

Loomer said:


> No, I mocked him openly. I never used the rep system in any way.



JFAC's most recent album is not to be mocked.


----------



## Loomer (Mar 29, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> JFAC's most recent album is not to be mocked.



Meh..

It may be brutal and heavy and all that, but what makes a band sound "evil" is atmosphere. That sense that something is slightly off. That something is definitely not right with the people playing it, as it is with so many of the bands mentioned here. No amount of gore lyrics (see my previous retort) or blastbeats can ever, EVER make up for that on their own merit.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Mar 29, 2011)

Loomer said:


> Meh..
> 
> It may be brutal and heavy and all that, but what makes a band sound "evil" is atmosphere. That sense that something is slightly off. That something is definitely not right with the people playing it, as it is with so many of the bands mentioned here. No amount of gore lyrics (see my previous retort) or blastbeats can ever, EVER make up for that on their own merit.



I'd say Black Dahlia Murder have an "evil" sound, but they are as far from "evil" people as you could imagine. Cannibal Corpse have an "evil" sound and their albums are dripping with atmosphere, but watch videos of them in the studio, they are all nice guys. They even admit that their music is "horror movie" stuff, it's all put on to create an end effect. 

I'm sure the members of Cannibal Corpse don't go out skinning and dismembering women, just as I'm sure Trey Azagthoth doesn't sacrifice virgins to Satan. Come to think of it, Trey, one the main men behind the band I would vote for "most evil sound ever" is a massive gamer. That's right, when he is not worshipping the dark lord he is pwning ass online, apparently he loves counterstrike and spent a lot of time playing Quake back in the day. Evil as fuck!

When bands started taking the "evil" atmosphere and start trying to live the music too much, things went tits up, churches were pointlessly burned and people were murdered. I'd say that most metal musicians are as balanced and fundamentally normal as any average guy on the street, but that doesn't detract from the music in any way, it's a production like a theatre, they can turn it on when they have to.


----------



## Loomer (Mar 29, 2011)

Esp Griffyn said:


> I'd say Black Dahlia Murder have an "evil" sound, but they are as far from "evil" people as you could imagine. Cannibal Corpse have an "evil" sound and their albums are dripping with atmosphere, but watch videos of them in the studio, they are all nice guys. They even admit that their music is "horror movie" stuff, it's all put on to create an end effect.
> 
> I'm sure the members of Cannibal Corpse don't go out skinning and dismembering women, just as I'm sure Trey Azagthoth doesn't sacrifice virgins to Satan. Come to think of it, Trey, one the main men behind the band I would vote for "most evil sound ever" is a massive gamer. That's right, when he is not worshipping the dark lord he is pwning ass online, apparently he loves counterstrike and spent a lot of time playing Quake back in the day. Evil as fuck!
> 
> When bands started taking the "evil" atmosphere and start trying to live the music too much, things went tits up, churches were pointlessly burned and people were murdered. I'd say that most metal musicians are as balanced and fundamentally normal as any average guy on the street, but that doesn't detract from the music in any way, it's a production like a theatre, they can turn it on when they have to.



We are in essence saying the same thing, but you're getting me all wrong. My definition of "evil" music is the atmosphere of the music itself. It has nothing to do with the guys playing it and their behaviour outside the music. It is their performance I am talking about. 
For instance, the guys in Portal are probably super-nice, regular dudes, but the music itself, on record, sounds like it was played by a group of complete lunatics. That's what I'm getting at. 

A lot of modern "br00tal" music, including 99% of modern death metal just doesn't have that sort of shambling, ramshackle vibe that the old bands had. Morbid Angel are for instance super fuckin' evil sounding on "Covenant" because they are focused on actual atmospheric songwriting instead of just being brutal, like so many bands are these days. 

Also, as much as I love Hate Eternal (and don't get me wrong, I LOVE Hate Eternal), I won't go so far as to call their music evil, since it's not spooky and "wrong"-sounding enough. 

tl;dr: 

Y'alls be mistaking "Aggressive" for "Evil".


----------



## Demiurge (Mar 29, 2011)

Loomer said:


> A lot of modern "br00tal" music, including 99% of modern death metal just doesn't have that sort of shambling, ramshackle vibe that the old bands had. Morbid Angel are for instance super fuckin' evil sounding on "Covenant" because they are focused on actual atmospheric songwriting instead of just being brutal, like so many bands are these days.



Very well said. Atmosphere has been totally abandoned nowadays, save for a few bands, and it totally kills the music. Unless I want to have nightmares about being hunted-down and eaten by a horde of brick-wall studio compressors or Pro Tools plugins, over-produced crap does little to nothing for me. 

If the content of the music is supposed to be sinister or menacing, the production needs to match. Kind of an aural "mise en scene" so to speak.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Mar 29, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> 100% agreed, the production on I, Monarch was much better.



Tombeau is a fucking rediculously cool song though.

- On a completely different note: 

I don't mean to be a douche but, I really just don't see how you could find Deathcore evil. 

The intro to Vital Remains' 'Dawn of The Apocalypse' is the most evil piece of music on my itunes.



Loomer said:


> We are in essence saying the same thing, but you're getting me all wrong. My definition of "evil" music is the atmosphere of the music itself. It has nothing to do with the guys playing it and their behaviour outside the music. It is their performance I am talking about.
> For instance, the guys in Portal are probably super-nice, regular dudes, but the music itself, on record, sounds like it was played by a group of complete lunatics. That's what I'm getting at.
> 
> A lot of modern "br00tal" music, including 99% of modern death metal just doesn't have that sort of shambling, ramshackle vibe that the old bands had. Morbid Angel are for instance super fuckin' evil sounding on "Covenant" because they are focused on actual atmospheric songwriting instead of just being brutal, like so many bands are these days.
> ...



Hate Eternal start out with fairly 'epic' sounding songs both lyrically and musicallly [with a little bit of anger in the mix]. Nowadays they're just all aggression and anger (which isn't a bad thing). I think their old stuff had a bit of evil to it with songs like 'Dethroned' and 'Nailed To Obscurity'.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Mar 29, 2011)

Esp Griffyn said:


> I'd say Black Dahlia Murder have an "evil" sound, but they are as far from "evil" people as you could imagine. Cannibal Corpse have an "evil" sound and their albums are dripping with atmosphere, but watch videos of them in the studio, they are all nice guys. They even admit that their music is "horror movie" stuff, it's all put on to create an end effect.
> 
> I'm sure the members of Cannibal Corpse don't go out skinning and dismembering women, just as I'm sure Trey Azagthoth doesn't sacrifice virgins to Satan. Come to think of it, Trey, one the main men behind the band I would vote for "most evil sound ever" is a massive gamer. That's right, when he is not worshipping the dark lord he is pwning ass online, apparently he loves counterstrike and spent a lot of time playing Quake back in the day. Evil as fuck!


you know Trey sounds alot like me in real life. Ironically my name is also Trey(just not as good). I don't really see that much straightforward satanism in MA after Alters. 98% of their stuff talks about Lovecraft and philosophy.

btw George Fisher is a huge gamer as well and I can't get too stop laughing about this pic


----------

